# QR-Code auslesen mit Tabletkamera



## Morinho (14. Sep 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich eine laufende Java-Applikation auf einem Dell Venue 11 Pro laufen. Diese Applikation muss viele Daten verarbeiten bzw. der Benutzer muss auch einiges eingeben. Daher dachte ich mir es wäre super wenn man manche Daten mit einem QR-Code versieht. Das heißt ich möchte gerne einen QR-Code erstellen wo sagen wir mal Daten zu Autoreifen gespeichert sind. Dieser QR-Code soll anschließend auf dem Reifen angebracht werden und wenn man ihn ausliest sollten Hersteller, Größe, etc. auszulesen sein.

Nun meine Frage:
Habt ihr Tipps für mich bzw. Ratschläge wie ich das am besten umsetze?
Meine andere Frage ist natürlich ist es möglich über meine Java-Applikation die Kamera zu öffnen ein Bild des QR-Codes zu machen und anschließend die Daten auszulesen?

Ich bedanke mich gleich für alle Antworten und wünsche euch einen schönen Tag.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Morinho


----------



## buggy84 (16. Sep 2016)

Google befragen bringt erleuchtung:
https://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/android-sdk-create-a-barcode-reader--mobile-17162
Das hättest Du selbst finden können, in das Suchfeld von Google kann man sowas einfügen:
"android qr code api"


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (16. Sep 2016)

Da es sich aber anscheinend nicht um ein Android-Gerät handelt, wird er mit den Link nicht viel weiter kommen. Aber Googeln hilft da trotzdem.
Ich würde es mal mit folgenden Link probieren: https://github.com/sarxos/webcam-capture

Kenne mich damit aber nicht aus. Müsstest du selber mal schauen, ob man damit auch direkt das Kamerabild abfangen kann.


----------



## Morinho (20. Sep 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die schnellen Informationen. Leider bringt mir der Link von buggy84 nichts da es ein Tablet mit Windows 8.1 ist und Android Programme bringen mir da eher weniger was.
Ich bräuchte das Ganze zwar in Java aber halt geeignet für ein Windows-System. 

Bin auch schon dran ein anderes Programm zu analysieren das in C# ist und sogar einen QR-Code erstellen kann. 

Würde mich aber über weitere Tipps und Vorschläge sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank gleich im Voraus.

Viele Grüße

morinho


----------

